# SIGMA APO 300mm F2.8 EX DG HSM



## njwhitworth (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone got any experience of using this lens for field sports (with and without 1.4x and 2x converters)? I'm considering it for use with my 5d Mark III.

What do you think of the lens compared with the Canon EF 300 F2.8L IS II USM? Would also be great to see any in-depth reviews from a sports shooting perspective if anyone has seen any.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Peerke (Feb 8, 2013)

Would this link help?

http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/227/cat/30


----------



## TowcesterNews (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought one last summer secondhand, its had a hard life but takes great pix.

No image stabilisation or focus limiting, needs MFA of 20, has been very good on both 7d and 1DX, I use it handheld.

Has no weather sealing so thats worth bearing in mind.

Few snaps from last Saturday Rugby just shot as mjpeg (m2)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/towcesternews/sets/72157632678654612/

Some pedal bike racing with 7d.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/towcesternews/sets/72157630974679696/

One day I will upgrade to Canon 300 2.8 II IS L etc


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Feb 8, 2013)

Sigma 120-300 F2.8 with 2x and Canon 5D3, gave the photo below. (Taken from 250 meters away!, Hand held)

The 300 would be sharper as a prime!!




Untitled by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TowcesterNews (Feb 8, 2013)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Sigma 120-300 F2.8 with 2x and Canon 5D3, gave the photo below. (Taken from 250 meters away!, Hand held)
> 
> The 300 would be sharper as a prime!!
> 
> ...



Here is some motosport with it too

http://www.flickr.com/photos/towcesternews/sets/72157631224222218/

and a few bikes

http://www.flickr.com/photos/towcesternews/sets/72157630886381148/

Both with 7d.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 9, 2013)

I had this lens when I shot Nikon, and it was awesome. Sigma makes both Gems and Dogs, and this one is a Gem. I shot wit the Sigma 1.4X and loved it for sports, wide life, etc.

A Canon f2.8 IS II would also be nice, but we would all think you were stuck up and pretentious. (Kidding) It's a better lens for Waaaay more money. Consider the IS I, or pre IS 300mm Canons as well.


----------



## njwhitworth (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys for the helpful posts. 

TexPhoto, I've used the 300 IS I before, loved the IQ but its a bit of a beast. The sigma looks a lot more compact, would you agree?


----------

